# ID this fern Please



## Garuda (Feb 15, 2008)

Can anyone help me ID this fern? When I got it home from the nursery, the tag said "fern" !?!

It is about 5 inches tall.










The underside of the leaves appears whiteish:









And the white is particularly noticeable as new fronds unfurl:









Appreciate any help!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

not sure on teh fern, but what is that plant with the large leaves just behind the fern?


----------



## ZeeMan (Sep 19, 2008)

Julio said:


> not sure on teh fern, but what is that plant with the large leaves just behind the fern?


looks like a pitcher plant... tho i don't know enough to be specific


----------



## Garuda (Feb 15, 2008)

Yep it's a pitcher plant. I tried to slow down its growth by clipping the tip, but that didn't help. It sprouted just as large leaves from the cut tip. Now it's not sending out any pitchers.










Only dried up ones from before the clipping. I will have to remove it from the exo soon.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Can't help on the id but I love it!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Someone ID this haha so then i can ask if anybody has some


----------

